# Went to the Track



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

This is the slip: 

Reaction: 0.661 
60 FT: 2.241 
ET: 15.298 

The tree wasn't giving any trap speeds. Here's a pic: 










By the way, I ran with 17 inch wheels and full interior. I'll be back next month on 15 inch steelies and stripped out interior (hopefully also with some other engine mods), to see if I can break into the 14s.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Quick for an X-Trial. Still seems odd to me though.


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

Hmmmm... i have a 2002 Sentra SE-R Spec-V and best i have ever run is a mid [email protected] and it's ALOT lighter than my 2005 X-Trail.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The canadian X is rated 15hp less than mine stock for stock.


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> The canadian X is rated 15hp less than mine stock for stock.


Don't get me wrong, because i love Nissan's.. but they also rated my Spec-V at 175hp and the SE-R at 165hp. Funny thing was we had a dyno day here back in 2003 and 3 regular SE-R's dyno'd along with a pack of Spec-V's. Guess what the outcome was? All the cars pulled within 3hp of each other, with two regular SE-R's throwing down a bit higher hp numbers than some of the Spec-V's. Nissan has been notorious for wacked-out HP ratings in the past few years.

As for yours... congrats, i would guess-timate you have "one of/if not" the fastest naturally-asperated X-Trails around.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Remember the Spec and SE-R engines are virtually identical. Only differences are a part of the intake, and probably exhaust. Thing that would not see a major difference in power.

My X (I haven't seen a detailed engine pic of a canadian one to be sure), has a different throttle body, and exhaust manifold from the mexican B-15s. It seems mine is even different from ManuelGA's. 

I think the biggest difference lies in the ECU between the canuck and my X. I don't know how it is setup but I'm guessing you guys are probably downrated because of gasoline quality.

BTW my rev limit is also higher than the canuck X, with the tach showing 6500rpm as the start of the red zone. However the fuel cut doesn't enter until 6700rpm.


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

Believe me.. i know all about the QR25. I was one of the first 2002 Spec-V owners here in Ottawa, Canada and I know the potentials and downfalls of the QR25 design. I've watched the buildup of a turbo'd fully built QR25 from a Canadian member in Toronto. That Spec-V put down over 390hp to the front wheels.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

Gforce99 said:


> Don't get me wrong, because i love Nissan's.. but they also rated my Spec-V at 175hp and the SE-R at 165hp. Funny thing was we had a dyno day here back in 2003 and 3 regular SE-R's dyno'd along with a pack of Spec-V's. Guess what the outcome was? All the cars pulled within 3hp of each other, with two regular SE-R's throwing down a bit higher hp numbers than some of the Spec-V's. Nissan has been notorious for wacked-out HP ratings in the past few years.
> 
> As for yours... congrats, i would guess-timate you have "one of/if not" the fastest naturally-asperated X-Trails around.


Hmm, dont get us wrong, but the Canadian x-trail/spec-V, have 2 Cat's to start. The Australian/rest of the world(except europe) have 180HP and 1 single cat.

Also mine doesnt has the coolant lines to the throttle body, uses lfr6a-11 instead of the lfr5a-11, etc.

And as you can see, Terranismo is another nissan fan  , This guy knows everything bout nissan, Gotta guess what he does in his free time :thumbup: .

The maximum speed of an auto x-trail with 165hp is 178kph, because they cant get out of 3rd @ WOT. I have taken mine to 185kph @ 4th gear., it's really slow above that, But I can see/feel the diference in power in my country between imported x-trails/normal xtrails.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

driftking said:


> Hmm, dont get us wrong, but the Canadian x-trail/spec-V, have 2 Cat's to start. The Australian/rest of the world(except europe) have 180HP and 1 single cat.
> 
> Also mine doesnt has the coolant lines to the throttle body, uses lfr6a-11 instead of the lfr5a-11, etc.
> 
> ...


Thx bro 

BTW Gforce99 I've been a member at the V Board and B15Sentra for more than 2 years already and have worked in some friends Spec Vs. The X is a japanese built engine with different ECU, throttle body, exhaust manifold, and bearings/seals than the mexican built B-15 QR25DE. 

Nobody is questioning your opinion, it's just that I have seen both engines first hand (and a torn down X QR) so I think I am a bit knowleadgeable about them.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Terranismo,

I'm just curious to know what are the reported times of an xtrail for the 0-100kms/hour compared between a stock exy and one with power mods?

Is 0-100kms/hour in 11.00 seconds a good time for an exy?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm thinking you already timed yourself Jalal  

A normal time (by Nissan's standards) for an auto Exy would be 11.1 seconds with a 176km/h top speed. A manual Exy would manage it in 9.9 seconds with a top speed of 187km/h. Both figures are for the new '06 165hp X-Trail version.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> I'm thinking you already timed yourself Jalal


I did, but I was not happy 

Thanks for the figures. Am gonna have to use a more accurate means of measuring the "performance" LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, well, well LOL 

Someone on this forum took his OFF the track and ONTO a dyno. hehehe

And he's been doing that all in secret LOL 

You can't hide from me amigo 

Video 1

Video 2

Anything to share mate?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Lol  That's the old dyno vids. I managed 172whp with 169lbs-ft of torque. The truck is still running rich at a 13.4 AFR, but I haven't taken it back for further tuning. It should hit 180whp without any trouble, and should exceed 220whp with the nitrous.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sydney X-Trail Drag Race (Turbo Charged Vs. Chrome Exy)*

Well guys,

Terranismo has given me the racing bug and I went for it and had so much fun (even though I lost the challenge) LOL 

*NOTE: This is NOT a street race. It is a controlled and fully legal event in a safe track race environment!. I do NOT support street racing at all and it is ILLEGAL!*

The challenge was between a 2.5LT Turbo-Charged X-Trail which has been reported on the dyno to have 118KW (158HP) at the wheels and mine which has recently been dynoed to have 99.5KW (133HP) at the wheels.

Both X-Trails were Auto and both are 2.5LT version.

I lost the race by 1.5 seconds difference at the quarter mile, but mainly due to my inexperience in racing and being the first time on a race track in my life LOL 

Here is how it happened, so enjoy reading 

Here are the results!

The chrome exy has lost the challenge, but here is how and by how much 



Before I go into the details, let me put the cars details side by side for a better comparison:

*Hi-Octane Racing X-Trail*
===============================

* 2.5LT Petrol
* Automatic Transmission
* Series II ST
* Standard 15" Tyres and Wheels
* No accessories whatsoever, so pretty stock standard.
* Turbo-Charged with *118KW at the wheels* (as reported by Hi-Octane in their dyno charts)

*Jalal's X-Trail*
======================

* 2.5LT Petrol
* Automatic Transmission
* Series I ST (or used to be)
* 19" alloys and 255/40/19 low profile tyres
* Full of accessories, which includes nudge bar, bash plate, roof lights, side steps (this is just the heavy stuff)
* Naturally Aspirated Engine with a full exhaust system, CAI, Iridium plugs, Haltech piggy back and *99.5KW at the wheels.*

Where did I go wrong?

1. For the life of me and am not sure why, I just freaked out watching this Christmas tree light up in front of me and totally lost the plot, hence my very bad reaction time.

2. The exy felt sluggish a bit on the runway, it just wouldn't change gears as it used to OR maybe I was sitting there admiring the scenery rather than fully pressing the accelerator LOL. Am not sure what happened, but I couldn't even hear the WOT and only managed to get to 127km/hour, compared to my 148km/hour run on the weekend.

3. These are the result of the second run, the first run they didn't allow us to race side by side (too many cars behinds us) and in the first run, my reaction time was over a second, as I only used one foot which I shifted from the brake to the accelerator. In the second run, I had my left foot on the brake and the right foot on gas and it improved things a bit.

4. This is my FIRST time ever on a race track, so driver experience does come into play big time and it shows clearly from Kyle's response times.

Here are some pics which I managed to take before the race

   
  

*VIDEOS of the race can be seen below (click on the pic to view the video)* 


Video #1 (The X-Trails Race Head to Head)
File size is 9.41MB




Video #2 (On-board Camera of race #1 between my exy and a Turbo Hatchback which I didn't even see on the quarter mile after it took off LOL) 
File size 5.5MB




Video #3 (On-board Camera of race #2 between the 2 xtrails. Notice how far a head the turbo exy shoots, yet the time difference between us is only 1.5 seconds)

In This video you will clearly see my mistakes at staging and how nervous I get at start-up with my left foot on the brakes (having done this for the first time)
File size 10.2MB


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I think you have the nicest x trail I have seen. Verry tasteful mods. nice work.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks mate.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Those 1/4 mile times in the 15's are impressive for an x trail. 

A friend of mine ran his wife's BMW X5 4.8 (355 hp). This guy is an experienced drag racer, he ran 14.91 sec 3 times in a row. The funny part is, he was up against a Mustang GT and beat it. Later the guy came up to him and said it wouldn't have hurt so bad to lose if the other car didn't have 2 baby seats in the back.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

ERBell said:


> I think you have the nicest x trail I have seen. Verry tasteful mods. nice work.


I concur!

Yours is the only one I've seen that suits the side bodykit. Must be the black paint. Classy.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Guys 

Here are a couple of more pics of my exy in action at the race which I found on the net and they were taken by a professional photographer on the day


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Chrome-Trail looks great. Kinda funny lookin fella driving......


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Chrome-Trail looks great. Kinda funny lookin fella driving......


Yeah, with this huge helmet on, I look like an alien LOL 

Track regulations, can't do much about that, no helmet, no race!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Track regulations, can't do much about that, no helmet, no race!


No helmet - no brains


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Terranismo,
I'm interested to know what your Xtrail setup was when you posted the 15.1 ET ?
I assume by your posts you did not have the NOS, but did you have the JWT BSR and other stuff ?
Jalal has the exhaust, extractors, cai and piggy-back so wondering what you had that gave the 2sec difference.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Revhead Kev said:


> what you had that gave the 2sec difference.


'Cause Jalal drives in the wrong side of the X-Ty  :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Manuelgamex said:


> 'Cause Jalal drives in the wrong side of the X-Ty  :thumbup:


hehehehehe  That might be it....Damn, never realised that before committing to the challenage with eth turbo exy, I should have give my steering wheel to the wife beside me LOL 

Seriously though, not sure how Terranismo managed to beat the time of a Turbo Charged exy, although his 60' time is a bit more than the turbo.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Here are a couple of more pics of my exy in action at the race which I found on the net and they were taken by a professional photographer on the day



I'll say it again, that thing looks sick. I like the eye lids for the headlights. Where did you get them?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> I'll say it again, that thing looks sick. I like the eye lids for the headlights. Where did you get them?


Thanks mate. As for the eyelids, click on my signature and visit the Aussie house of goodies


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

ERBell said:


> I'll say it again, that thing looks sick. I like the eye lids for the headlights. Where did you get them?


As Jalal indicates, they are available in the X-Trail shop down-under.

If you visit for a look-see, one of the X-Ts that you'll see wearing these is mine.

Here are a few other pictures, from my own collection.



Click to enlarge.



Click to enlarge.

They are a nice addition and somewhat unique (here in Canada).

Cheers = Roger


----------

